# Another Moulting Question



## SmolBirb (Dec 6, 2016)

So as some of you know, Smol is going through his first moult. Last week I asked about a scabby tail feather. Well this week we have another issue:





Above are photos of his tail currently. Last week I noticed him chewing on one of his tail feathers and I just figured it was just a loose one ready to fall out. Then when I got home from work today it seems he's done it again to a different feather, and in the picture you can see the main stem is completely chewed off, honestly I don't even know what's holding it there. Both chewed feathers are still attached, but barely hanging on. I'm wondering if this feather chewing is normal during moulting? If not, what should I do?


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

I haven't noticed it with any of my birds before. 

Have you contacted an avian vet about the issue?
It's not something I've heard about before so other than speaking to a vet (even just by phone or online) it's waiting for someone to come online who might have seen something like this and have some advice.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The destruction of the tail feathers isn't a normal part of a molt.
I'd be concerned as to whether there are feather mites or something that is causing Smol to chew the feathers in that area.

It would be best to take him to your Avian Vet for a proper diagnosis and treatment plan.

Please be sure to update us in this thread with regard to his condition.

Best wishes, I hope Smol feels better soon!*


----------

